

This Guy Has Forced 30,000 Children to Kill | Please Help - GreekOphion
http://www.vimeo.com/37119711

======
noonespecial
I wonder what the world would be like if the almost possible now became
possible and someone started a Kickstarter campaign to hire a PMC like
Blackwater to go and kill the guy.

~~~
samstave
Wow that's a brilliant idea.

Is it legal?

Has anyone started a kickstarter campaign to run for office yet?

------
samstave
This is why the US war on terror is utter bullshit and a complete farce.

The US government spent trillions ostensibly tracking down ONE man, and cannot
even prove that they actually killed him - and looked like complete and utter
fools given his location -- yet here is a documentary on a terrorist who has
committed atrocities against humanity -- and we all sit on our damn hands.

If the US wants ANY credibility in its egregious laws (which Eric Holder has
been pushing) to set legal precedent to kill terrorists, here is the perfect
model for that.

This world drives me absolutely insane!

